# I *may* be in love.. [with pic]



## blondie1483 (Jan 19, 2011)

..so, as you all know, I have: 
- one grey cat with yellow eyes.
- one grey cat with green eyes.

I kid you not, as I was feeding them breakfast this morning, and they were staring up at me adoringly as I prepped their food, I thought to myself, "wouldn't it be cool to have another grey cat, with ORANGE eyes?" I picked that color just because I've seen them in pictures before.. and then a fourth grey cat with BLUE eyes would be sweet as well.

Fast forward to this evening, driving home after a night with my girlfriends - I remember I need to pick up cat litter (forgetting I also needed a leash and harness for Tequila, but that's besides the point). I stop at PetSmart, which is also the location for Lost Paws Animal Shelter (linkie) at which I volunteer. The ladies there were bringing in some newbies they pulled from a high-kill situation (Lost Paws is no-kill), and among MANY other angels, I see this:










This is Shiloh.

She is a 3-4 year old "poor man's Scottish Fold" (no idea what poor man's refers to.. but I do think they're so cute).. not sure how she ended up there, owner surrender due to allergies I believe.. gets along with cats, dogs, children.. 

Oh man.

I have a one-bedroom, one-bath apartment which is small enough with me, the DBF, and my two fur-babes. I swore I would wait until I moved to a bigger place to get another cat. And I'm sure Shiloh will be adopted soon, especially with a face like that.

But holy ... oof.

THAT FACE.

I'll be visiting again tomorrow, that's for sure.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

What a handsome man! I would be tempted too! What a sweet face. let us know if you have a weak moment and adopt him!


----------



## Salt and Peppy (Sep 17, 2011)

OMG! I have tears in my eyes! You should totally adopt her! You sound like a wonderful person. I'm sure she will be very happy with you!


----------



## blondie1483 (Jan 19, 2011)

I couldn't make it back to PetSmart today. And today, Saturday, is their Adoption Day. Perhaps Shiloh found a home today? I'll check back tomorrow and see. 

Those eyes have been haunting me all day.


----------



## princessbear (May 19, 2011)

OMG what a beauty! I'm partial to gray cats (and black as well). I see your Lumen has the gray nose as well, as does my Mimi.

Let us know if he is still there today. He is so beautiful and sweet-looking it is likely he will be adopted quickly, thank God!


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

I would have a hard time walking away from that! Bless!


----------



## blondie1483 (Jan 19, 2011)

Hy all - She's still in the shelter, along with many others. I'm getting cat fever. In a very good way. Good lord, I want them all.. 

"..I just want to hug EVERY CAT.." lol I swear that's not me. Although all my friends think it is.


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

You HAVE to get her!! How can you say no to that face?!??!


----------



## blondie1483 (Jan 19, 2011)

ughhh, while I want to, I live in a one-bedroom apartment which has a no-pet policy.. and I already have two cats. Plus I'm pretty sure my boyfriend will flip out. Although he's also the one that didn't want Lumen, and now he's head over heels for her. Sooo. 

I would foster her, but she's just come from a foster family back into the shelter; they're trying to keep her in the shelter to be less shy in the cages.

HOWEVER, I haven't ruled it out. She is such a sweetheart. My heart bleeds for her.


----------



## blondie1483 (Jan 19, 2011)

PS, what is a *poor man's* Scottish Fold?


----------



## blondie1483 (Jan 19, 2011)

Good news - this little baby was adopted (not by me...) on Sept 25.  I was just away on vacation so it took me some time to get you the news. Wishing her a long and happy life with her new home!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

blondie1483 said:


> PS, what is a *poor man's* Scottish Fold?


No idea - maybe a "mix" - no official papers?


----------



## spotty cats (Sep 23, 2011)

Pretty girl, blue not grey 

"poor mans" Scottish Fold as she does not look like a purebred, her face shape and suggested body type is not that of a purebred Fold.

Unfortunately even well bred Foldies often get painful arthritis at quite a young age, I think it's the gene that causes the folded ears also impacts their spines and tails.


----------

